# Audio upgrade



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

I am considering upgrading my audio system in my MK2 TT Roadster and have been quoted the following. Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant. Any suggestions or has anybody got any practical experience of up grading the the front speakers from 2 to 3 way for example? Many thanks.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TTSEG said:


> I am considering upgrading my audio system in my MK2 TT Roadster and have been quoted the following. Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant. Any suggestions or has anybody got any practical experience of up grading the the front speakers from 2 to 3 way for example? Many thanks.


The anticipation is killing me. Quoted the following.....what?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Maybe the quote was...



TTSEG said:


> Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant.


I too was expecting a price maybe?

It'd be helpful to know what you are upgrading from. I'm loving my Pioneer with Bose at the moment - took a long time though.


----------



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

powerplay said:


> TTSEG said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering upgrading my audio system in my MK2 TT Roadster and have been quoted the following. Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant. Any suggestions or has anybody got any practical experience of up grading the the front speakers from 2 to 3 way for example? Many thanks.
> ...


sorry about that  
This is what I have been quoted

Option 1
Front Speakers
PS 165 Focal 2 way component system with crossovers £159.95

http://www.focal.com/en/car-audio-sound ... ps-165.php

Rear Sub 
Focal IBUS 20 £249.95
Active enclosure with 20cm subwoofer
Fitting including speaker collers, amp leads etc £100.00
TOTAL £509.90 INC VAT

http://www.focal.com/en/car-audio-sound ... bus-20.php

Option 2
Front Speakers 
PS 165 Focal 2 way component system with crossovers £159.95

http://www.focal.com/en/car-audio-sound ... ps-165.php

Focal IBUS 25
Active enclosure with 20cm subwoofer £349.95
Fitting including speaker collers, amp leads etc £100.00
TOTAL £609.90

http://www.focal.com/en/car-audio-sound ... bus-25.php

More Options
Front Speakers only
Herts 163 3 way component system £199.95
Fitting including speaker collers £75.00
TOTAL £274.95
Rear Speakers only
Herts 4î mid range speaker £59.95
Fitting £30.00
TOTAL £89.95
Active Sub only
Alpine CDE 1000 8î Active Sub £149.95
FITTING INC PARTS £50.00
TOTAL £199.95

Currently I have the standard Audi concert sound system.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

TTSEG said:


> Currently I have the standard Audi concert sound system.


 And there lies your problem. I personally wouldn't spend, spend, spend and have the worst head unit I've encountered in a long time.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have Audison Voce units in the car, pretty much a straight swap for the standard ones (the front tweeters sit up proud of the orignal grilles though), plus Hertz amplifcation and I'm still using the standard BOSE subwoofer as it was plenty for my listening style and it's fitted away beautifully, so why re-invent the wheel?

BUT! I also have a Kenwood headunit which is where it all starts. You can amplify and boost carp, but it's still carp. Always improve the source first, then the amplier and speakers afterwards.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

TTSEG said:


> I am considering upgrading my audio system in my MK2 TT Roadster and have been quoted the following. Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant. Any suggestions or has anybody got any practical experience of up grading the the front speakers from 2 to 3 way for example? Many thanks.


Your quickest and easiest option would be to change out the head unit. I have a Pioneer DVD/CD double din for sale here

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=249307

i guarantee you will improve the bass response and it comes with all leads to attach iPod, flash drive & hard disk etc... and it has the facia adapter. good product at a good price, as new condition.


----------



## TTSEG (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, it seems that a new head unit would be the place to start. Having searched though most treads it's become as clear as mud as to which to go for!

I want really good quality sound and maintain the steering wheel and dash display functionality.

I don't want to pay a premium price to watch DVDs I'll never watch, GPS, I don't need or all the other 1001 features loaded into these head units.

I'm wondering if the standard Concert head unit has line level outputs that could be used to drive decent speakers via a power amp?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi All i just gt a 3.2 and in the process of retro fitting plenty. im going to go for either the audison 3 way or rainbows in the front then x2 slim JL 8" subs with audison amp in the boot running the lot. been quoted around the 2000 mark ! its expensive but worth the effort. i have a Pioneer App radio aswell. still not to sure if i choose the right option, but i do like apple. plenty on it could be better but its a great hub to have in the TT and looks great...


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Quick q then. 
I have started to look into this for a summer project. I have been in comms with Maxius from this forum, and he has some good info.
I have the non bose tway front speakers. Ie bass speaker in door and tweeter in dash. Has anyone went from two way to 3way speakers. After surfing the net a bit there are no cables inserted to run the mid in the door. Also getting the cables from the door to the car. How do you do that?
I also spoke to a car hifi specialist in Glasgow this week about installing myself. I am looking at putting the amp in the spare wheel well, and make two small sub enclosures. One thing he did stress was to not scrimp on the front speakers! Has anyone done upgrades like this themselves which do not use the factory head unit and fitted an aftermarket sub and amp?

A qestion for those that have changed the head unit. I was told I needed a separate 12 form the cigarette lighter to run to the head unit. What is this for, or am I getting confused. TIA

Murray


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

TTSEG said:


> I am considering upgrading my audio system in my MK2 TT Roadster and have been quoted the following. Its hard to spend this kind of money without knowing for sure if the improvement is going to be significant. Any suggestions or has anybody got any practical experience of up grading the the front speakers from 2 to 3 way for example? Many thanks.


I am selling my Pioneer HU if you are interested?

Check out the for sale section :wink:


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

MXS, to reply to your message fella. thats a no thanks. im just starting my lil project and im happy with my Pioneer APP radio for now. sorry i couldnt inbox you but as im i newbie i cant seem to reply to you via that ????
im going to start my audio upgrade in the new year. do you have any other equipment ?

Grant


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> MXS, to reply to your message fella. thats a no thanks. im just starting my lil project and im happy with my Pioneer APP radio for now. sorry i couldnt inbox you but as im i newbie i cant seem to reply to you via that ????
> im going to start my audio upgrade in the new year. do you have any other equipment ?
> 
> Grant


I have a DLS amp and DLS component speakers, plus a 10" boxed sub if you are interested?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

DLS sounds interesting. im not around till 27th but inbox me and maybe i can contact you if you still have stuff you want to offload. im in norfolk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Do a search under my name I have door builds and two subs all very discrete. Prior to that I had JL ZR's all run by JL audio HD amps in the spare wheel well. I have prob done the most in the way of audio upgrade


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> DLS sounds interesting. im not around till 27th but inbox me and maybe i can contact you if you still have stuff you want to offload. im in norfolk


PM sent with my email address :wink:


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Robokn i havent had time to upgrade to full membership. where can i find pics of yours?


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi MSX hows you. Tried your email but bounces back. cheers for the contact on the forum. i havent joined yet fully so i cant PM. im offshore im due back 27th but thats if weather improves. i live in norwich, but from yarmouth. you in lowy?

i cant guarentee ill have anything from you but, still dont hurt to see what you have as i am after a few bits and bobs for my TT. def an ongoing project amd it will look awesome once completed.

Regards

Grant


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Grantj77 said:


> Hi MSX hows you. Tried your email but bounces back. cheers for the contact on the forum. i havent joined yet fully so i cant PM. im offshore im due back 27th but thats if weather improves. i live in norwich, but from yarmouth. you in lowy?
> 
> i cant guarentee ill have anything from you but, still dont hurt to see what you have as i am after a few bits and bobs for my TT. def an ongoing project amd it will look awesome once completed.
> 
> ...


I'll PM you my email address again m8.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here are the threads

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=192190&p=1943562#p1943562


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

does this work with the standard head unit and how much was it??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What mine?

If so not sure as I have a Kenwood one, don't see why not, sound is amazing all the people who think BOSE is good....


----------

